# SB Drill Press



## rafe (Sep 25, 2013)

and Duracraft band saw saved from the smelter today ....Went over the horizontal Bandsaw lubed it up and it works fine ... motor got a little hot so i'll check out the bearings ...the bench (I don't have a strong enough bench ) drill press is still in the truck i can't handle it alone. I'll most likely take it out piece at a time and restore it and then sell my king seely .....I did however run it at the yard and it does work doesn't have the center pulley on this one ....but I think it's awesome ...pictures soon


----------



## george wilson (Sep 25, 2013)

Most drill press columns are the same size(at least on the older ones.) Can't you remove the center pulley from your Sears(I take it your old Sears has the 3rd. pulley?) and mount it in the SB drill press? I wouldn't be without mine.


----------



## rafe (Sep 26, 2013)

george wilson said:


> Most drill press columns are the same size(at least on the older ones.) Can't you remove the center pulley from your Sears(I take it your old Sears has the 3rd. pulley?) and mount it in the SB drill press? I wouldn't be without mine.



No ,it also has just two pulleys I bought it over twenty years ago and it was old then. but it's a good one. I don't see why I couldn't make one up if i'm so inclined to do so. Maybe I could find info online ...looks like a straight forward project. For a bench drill press it certainly is a beast . !6" from chuck to base....similar to the one restored on you-tube ...I think he's a member here, He drives a Cah not a Car ...lol kidding with you Halligan142 if you see this ...


----------



## rafe (Sep 29, 2013)

Both are done and functioning as they should...The band saw guide bolts that held it straight (cam) were stripped on both guides, so I had to retap them and ream the cams a rch,a new belt and lubed it up. It cuts well beyond my expectations. The drill press has been dissasembled (spindle stayed) 
cleaned it up and repainted it,a new powercord lubed it up and reassembled it and it is very nice...At some point in it's life some one fabricated a depth stop from what looks like a carrage bolt that's not very good looking , but it does function,I'll keep an eye out for a better replacement,or make one ... The belt is a little bit large and i'll replace that today....I don't think I can part with the King Seely ...two drill press would be a plus at times lol


----------



## jcullen (Oct 2, 2013)

Where can I find one?


----------



## rafe (Oct 2, 2013)

My gut told me to stop in at the scrap yard that day.....I literally had to pull the drill press out from under stuff it looked a lot ruffer than it was. But it was a lot of hard elbow greasing,I saw that you were looking for one a while back. Ft. White is part of my stomping ground I usually go out that way when I ride the Big Twin. If I see another one being scrapped I'll grab it ...eventually I'll have to get rid of one....very stout machine...love the bulb socket...and it works


----------



## jcullen (Oct 3, 2013)

When  you are "getting rid "  Please  let me know.........


----------



## Uncle Buck (Oct 3, 2013)

rafe said:


> Both are done and functioning as they should...The band saw guide bolts that held it straight (cam) were stripped on both guides, so I had to retap them and ream the cams a rch,a new belt and lubed it up. It cuts well beyond my expectations. The drill press has been dissasembled (spindle stayed)
> cleaned it up and repainted it,a new powercord lubed it up and reassembled it and it is very nice...At some point in it's life some one fabricated a depth stop from what looks like a carrage bolt that's not very good looking , but it does function,I'll keep an eye out for a better replacement,or make one ... The belt is a little bit large and i'll replace that today....I don't think I can part with the King Seely ...two drill press would be a plus at times lol



Yup, I am there too. I have a very sweet adj RPM Craftsman/King Seely myself plus a 15 Atlas that is not quite so nice. I also have a mid 1970's 15" Craftsman that I got free and an old small bench top Western Auto DP from back when. At least two need to go away, I hate making perfectly good tools of any kind, hand or machine go away. I am real good at collecting/using tools amd machine tools but I am poor at getting rid of any of them, even when I have way too many! :nuts:


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 3, 2013)

rafe said:


> I don't think I can part with the King Seely ...two drill press would be a plus at times lol



I would have never sold my King Seeley to get the press I have now if I had the room! . Keep both if you can!



Bernie


----------



## rafe (Oct 3, 2013)

At this point I'll keep both.....vintage machine porn ahead  The press is an old 20 ton I bought a while back ...it's a 20 ton with a 17 ton OTC head ....I broke a sprocket up top and replaced both with 21 tooth Harley tranny sprockets had to weld on hubs and drill and tap for set screws 
part of a chain lift that someone added a long time ago....it was mis-set up over the years but works good now ,,,,,,oh I paid less than a 20 ton harbor F would be on sale .....nothing wrong with HF just sayin ....I'll finish painting little by little


----------

